# Stena and Tesco



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi. Just got an update from Tesco points.....

Exchange £10 in Clubcard vouchers and get £40 in Stena Line tokens.Hurry! Tokens must be ordered by 28 February and holidays booked by 14 March 2013. Valid on crossings until 31 December 2013.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

These all appear to be Irish Sea crossings?

£10 for £30 on one offer, £10 for £40 on the other.

Peter

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals...le=More+great+Clubcard+rewards&in_merch_name=


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I think the tunnel is for day and one night away crossings only!
p-c


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

From what i can see the offer is only for travel between January and March. And only for day trips. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks like they're for Irish crossings and can be used until 31 December 2013. You need to order by 28 February and book by 14 March. 

Doesn't like any deals over the channel.

Joe


----------



## stelynn (Sep 25, 2007)

Exchange £10 in Clubcard vouchers and get £40 of value with Stena Line ~ includes Harwich / Hook of Holland as well as some of the Irish routes.

We are going to use for trip to Denmark later in year.

Steve


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

janet1 is right - here's the link

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=3157


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The Harwich-Hook heading isn't in bold like the rest, I wonder why?

Apologies to Janet!

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*deals*

As far as I know, The deal covers Harwich crossings.

The lack of bold is a typing error.

Shame they don't accept more than £210 as we used to book on board Al A Carte meals using the deals.

There are no current offers on Eurotunnel other than the standard £10-£30 deal. Speaking to Eurotunnel, they tell me the Tesco deals are very popular and they sometimes have to limit certain travel dates.

TM


----------

